
History of Heroin - Mz
http://www.narconon.org/drug-information/heroin-history.html
======
pinewurst
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narconon#Narconon_and_Scientol...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narconon#Narconon_and_Scientology)

